# My university fitness battle



## NutMeg (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey everyone, I figured I'd start a thread on my eating habits and fitness now that I'm in uni to keep myself accountable. Because I'm living in res I eat at the cafeteria, and I want to choose the healthier options. I think that if I write it all down, I'll be more aware of what I'm eating. So, here goes.

Friday September 7
Breakfast: 1 muffin
Lunch: Cheeseburger, fries and gravy (I was bad)
Supper: A BLT wrap
Exercise: My phone's step counter says I walked 6.7 km today... But I didn't do my pilates workout.

I'd like to eat salad at every meal, and for the most part I have been. Today was just an off day. I also want to do a 40 minute pilates workout most mornings. I'd like to run too, but I've been having problems with my knee (loose ligaments) so I think that's out... Oh well, being at uni without a vehicle means I'll be doing waaay more walking.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok, it was a wild and crazy weekend so here is the last few days. 

Saturday Sept 8
Breakfast: didn't really have breakfast, I was too tired to get up
Lunch: Soup and a salad
Supper: Pizza. I know this is bad, but by the time I got back to campus the pizza shop was the only place open.
Step Counter: 18.1 km, I was exploring Vancouver with my boyfriend and one of our friends.

Sunday Sept 9
Breakfast: Again, didn't really have breakfast
Lunch: A panini from Cafe Crepe... It was glorious.
Supper: A turkey wrap.
Step Counter: 5.1 km

Monday Sept 10
Breakfast: Pancake and hashbrowns
Lunch: A block of cheese. I was in a huge rush all day...
Supper: The earlier installment of supper was a bowl of soup and salad, while the later installment was a sandwich. I had to stagger supper because I was so busy.
Step Counter: 7.9 km

I'd like to have most days be above 6 km.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 12, 2007)

Tuesday Sept 11
Breakfast: Hashbrowns and a muffin
Lunch: Soup and a salad
Supper: A wrap and another salad
Snacks: I had some cookie dough while studying to reward myself
Step Counter: 4.6 km which disappoints me, but I was in class and studying alot today.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 12, 2007)

Wednesday Sept 12
Breakfast: A danish, a breakfast bagel which was gross and expensive, which makes me grouchy, and hashbrowns... I think I need to eat stuff other than hashbrowns for breakfast. But I love them so much!
Lunch: Salad and an enchillada
Supper: Soup and a salad
Snack: Cookie dough. I'm so bad.
Step Counter: 5.7 km, which isn't bad but I'd still like to up it.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 14, 2007)

Thursday Sept 13
Breakfast: Whole Wheat Toast with honey
Lunch: A wrap and salad
Supper: Salad, battered cod and onion rings... I've decided that all of the food from the grill in the cafeteria is gross, and I'm not going to keep giving it second chances.
Snack: Suprise, suprise, cookie dough again. I'm just going to be bad until it's gone.
Step Counter: 4.8 km... I need to get better about this.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 16, 2007)

Ok, here's the last two days.

Friday Sept 14
Breakfast: Muffin and danish
Lunch: Soup and salad
Supper: A wrap
Step Counter: 4.8 km

Saturday Sept 15
Brunch: My floor and the floor above us went out for brunch at White Spot, and I had hashbrowns, eggs, bacon, breakfast sausages, toast... it was good.
Snack: Cottage cheese, and then cheesecake.
Supper: Salad and two spring rolls.
Step Counter: 4.7 km


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 18, 2007)

Sunday Sept 16
Brunch: Muffin
Supper: Salad, and then noodle soup.
Step Counter: Incredibly low because I was sick all day, so I'm not even going to include it.


Monday Sept 17
Breakfast: Hashbrowns and a turnover
Lunch: Sushi
Supper: Soup and a salad
Snack: Whole grain toast and honey
Step Counter: 5.6 km


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 20, 2007)

Tuesday Sept 18
Breakfast: Hashbrowns and a muffin
Lunch: Soup and a salad
Supper: Sushi at this kickass restaurant.... It was fantastic.
Step Counter: 6.8 km

Wednesday Sept 19
Breakfast: Hashbrowns and a muffin
Lunch: More soup and salad
Supper: An egg salad wrap, and more salad
Step Counter: 5.8 km

Thursday Sept 20
Breakfast: Hashbrowns and a danish
Lunch: Tortellinis and a salad
Snack: Two butter tart squares
Supper: An absolutely delicious wrap and a salad.
Step Counter: Only 3.7 km
Workout: But to make up for the low step counter, I did my forty minute Pilates workout. Man, it's been awhile but it felt great.

I'm also thinking about going for a short run in the next few days... If my knee is ok I'll try to incorporate more runs.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 22, 2007)

Yes! I had an awesome day.

Friday September 21
Breakfast: The usual muffin and hashbrowns
Lunch: A clubhouse sandwich
Supper: A refried bean quesadilla, with a giant salad... many veggies on the side.
Step Counter: 8.6 km, 3.1 of which was a run
Workout: My forty minute Pilates workout, and a run 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't think I'll be able to keep running... It felt awesome but I don't think my knee can take it. I think instead I'll try to go for power walks, and maybe eventually work it up to a run. I also need to buy some good running shoes.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 23, 2007)

Had another active day!

Saturday September 22
Breakfast: Hashbrowns, a pancake, and a muffin
Lunch: Cream of broccoli soup and a big salad
Supper: I had toast and marmalade...  I was in a marmalade mood.
Step Counter: I'm not even going to put it down, because I know it was inaccurate. I was at a "Olympics" event in my residence in the morning which I didn't bring my phone for, and I went to a "club" type thing also arrange through res that I didn't bring my phone for. Anyway, I'm sure it was above 10 km.
I did have a fair amount of rum and coke, which isn't very healthy but I drank copious amounts of water to try and rehydrate myself.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 24, 2007)

Sunday September 23
I didn't have breakfast because I was feeling so terrible... I wasn't hungover, but I had my period. Ugh.
Lunch: Soup and salad again.
Supper: A toasted BLT wrap and another salad.
Snack: Ice Cream. I needed it, I got some bad news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Step Counter: 1.8 km ... Yeah, that's what happens when I feel crappy.
I didn't do any exercise unfortunatly.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 25, 2007)

Monday September 24
Breakfast: Hashbrowns and a muffin
Lunch: Shepherd's pie... it was gross.
Snack: A salad
Supper: A quesadilla and a salad
Step Counter: 7.8 km


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 26, 2007)

Tuesday September 25
Breakfast: Toast and marmalade
Lunch: A bit of soup and a strudel
Supper: A wrap
Step Counter: 2.8 km
I'm feeling pretty sick today, which explains the not moving around and the lack of salad.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 27, 2007)

Well I felt even worse today, didn't go to any classes. I had a stomach thing which made eating very painful. So all I had today was a muffin and some orange juice. And my step counter was 1.0 km.


----------



## NutMeg (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, I've been very sick the last few days. Yesterday I had part of a muffin, two pieces of toast, and a powerade. And today I had the rest of yesterday's muffin, a powerade, and some yogurt. Not good, but the doctor says as long as I keep hydrated and keep my blood sugar and electrolytes up, I should be ok until it passes... I'm just going to loose a lot of weight. I was very dehydrated yesterday though, when I went to the hospital they pumped 2 L of saline in me, and I only had to pee a little bit. So I have to watch that.


----------

